# Clunking/Rattling from steering column while low speed turning



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I was wondering if any has had this problem before:

When turning from a stop/at low speeds, their is a clunking noise coming from the steering column as the wheel rotates. It's been doing it intermediatley for a while, but it started doing it all the time after I hit a rather large transitional bump in the road yesterday.

I assume that a linkage, or something of that sort has rattled loose in the steering column, but I haven't had a chance to look at it yet.

Has anyone had any similar issues?

My plan is to take a look at it tonight after work, and hopefully it's a quick and easy fix.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Well in case anyone is interested, here's the culprit:









Front









Back









Steering wheel without it









Steering wheel where it should go

I'm not exactly sure what it is/does. It appears to me that it's just a weight, maybe to balance/stabalize the steering wheel? I'm really not sure. Everything seems to function fine without it, although next time I'm at the junkyard I'll pick up a replacement.

The plastic studs on the back broke off, so the piece was just rattling around behind the airbag, being noisy and obnoxious.

Does anyone know, is it anything besides just a weight?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Does anyone have a link to a factory parts diagram that shows the steering wheel/column assembly? Maybe i can get some insight to the part based on the part's description.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a weight used to help dampen vibration. You seem them break on Hardbody's quite often, but with them, they are part of the steering wheel assy. As you've noticed, you don't notice any differance without it and if it were mine, I'd throw it away and forget about it (like I did to my Hardbody's!). If you want access to factory diagrams, go to Courtesy Nissan's site: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks man, pretty much what I figured.

It's probably just physcological, but I think it feels nicer now without it.

It'd make a good sinker for some deep sea fishing, or a nice fake pistol, or a massive paper weight. Who would of thought broken parts could be so multi-purpose.


----------



## greywolf (Jan 11, 2006)

totally wild. my daughters '97 sentra has a clang-clunk sound when the wheel is turned. Also, the horn intermittently fires as the wheel is turned for an bonus audible effect! We just have the side and bottom molding off, not the top as in the image. thanks Shawn and smj for your analysis.


----------

